# Game 43, Bucks vs Pistons, detroit



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Can the Bucks Beat them this time?



> Bucks (23-19) vs. Detroit Pistons (17-27).
> 
> WHEN: 6:30 p.m. Tuesday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-ji8i20m-188781251.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

If Ersan keeps up the good play, then I see this going to the Bucks.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The Bucks have come to play tonight. In the last one and half quarters they have outscored the Pistons by 35 points. Jennings is giving them the business.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Prince said:


> The Bucks have come to play tonight. In the last one and half quarters they have outscored the Pistons by 35 points. Jennings is giving them the business.


Yep, finally handling this team like they should have the other two times they played. Good to see.


----------

